# Kutterangel Heiligenhafen



## micha_2 (10. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, war gestern in Heiligenhafen mit der HAI IV unterwegs. War früher gerne in Heiligenhafen und mit der HAI unterwegs, das wird aber glaub ich mein letzter Besuch in Heiligenhafen gewesen sein. Es ist wenig Fisch gefangen worden, und in der Mehrzahl untermaßig. Aber diese langen hin- und rückfahrten zu den Fanggründen storen mich gewaltig. Es wurde um13.15Uhr abgehupt um dann reinzufahren. Was meint Ihr dazu, habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen?

                                                 #:


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Genau das ist der Grund, warum mein Bruder sich ein Boot gekauft hat. Damit fahren wir einmal die Woche raus. Das ist viel flexibler. Ist auch zu teuer so ne Fahrt. Die 26 € spar ich mir lieber für unseren Sprit.


----------



## dorschzocker (10. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Micha2#h 
Ich kann da leider nicht's zu sagen, da ich immer von der Kieler-Förde aus fahre.

An Board höhre ich aber immer wieder, das sehr viele Angler ihr Revier geweckselt haben.

#6 Versuche es doch mal von Laboe,Strande oder Heickendorf aus.#6  
                                 Teste was besser ist.


----------



## seeteufel 2 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

habe gestern mit dem seeteufel (m.Much)terlefoniert war an tonne 5 ist sehr gut gelaufen gröster 9 kg keiner schneider bin der meinung das es am angler liegt und nicht am fisch die meisten kollegen angeln einfach zu schwer ich angle nie über 50 gr und es leuft sehr gut Zu 90 % mit gummifischen pilken ist out


noch 5 tage bis hellitown

gruss der seeteufel 2 #4  #r  #g  #g  #g  #g  #:  #:


----------



## MiCo (11. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*



> ich angle nie über 50 gr



Endlich hat mal jemand die Lösung gefunden. Nie wieder Laufänge. seeteufel 2 ich wünsche Dir dann viel Spaß, wenn Du dann im Bereich der Tonne 5 deinen 50 Grammer versuchst in Tiefen zwischen 20-30m zum Grund zu bringen. Da Du sicherlich auch nur mit Spinnrute und max. 25er Mono oder 10er Geflochtener fischt, wird der dann anbeissende 9 kg Dorsch Dich auch länger beschäftigen als Dir lieb ist. Alle mitangelde Kollegen werden bereitwillig ihre Angeln hereinholen und sich mit dir freuen, daß sie nicht weiterfischen können, weil Dein Dorsch mit Dir macht was er will.

Mal im Ernst. So einfach ist es doch nicht. Ein eher zu schwerer Pilker mit dem ich auf sicher Grundkontakt habe wird mit Sicherheit fängiger sein als ein zu Leichter, der auftreibt und im Mittelwasser Dorsche sucht. Immer nur leichter ist keine Allroundlösung, gerade fürs Kutterangeln.

Dorsche können sehr wohl sehr launisch sein. So reagieren sie doch schon empfindlich auf Änderungen wie Wind und Stömung. Gerade nach Perioden mit gleichbleibenden Bedingungen, läuft am Tag an dem z.B. der Wind von sw auf no dreht wenig. Die Dorsche liegen dann schon mal platt am Grund und fressen nicht. Dann mußt Du Dir jeden einzelnen Fisch hart erarbeiten. 



> Zu 90 % mit gummifischen pilken ist out


? wieso? warum? weshalb?

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner anstehende Tour. Berichte mal.


----------



## Broesel (11. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

@Seeteufel,
ich war gestern von Heiligenhafen raus. Bloß komisch dass die Seeteufel angeblich in Richtung Tonne 5 unterwegs war, denn die gesamte Flotte war nämlich an der Ostküste, da ein Fischen bei den Bedingungen an der Westküste Fehmarns unmöglich war... ;+
Sollte sie doch als einziger Kutter den Weg an die Westküste angetreten haben, muß es ein ziemlicher Höllenritt gewesen sein...bei nördlichen Winden um 6 und kräftigen Böen...#r

Ein kleiner Bericht von gestern ist  hier zu finden.


----------



## Sailfisch (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

@seeteufel
Also Sportsfreund, ich freue mich ja über jeden Bericht dem man etwas nützliches entnehmen kann. Ungern lese ich aber Berichte von Kollegen die meinen etwas zu wissen. Ich finde Deinen Bericht ziemlich daneben. Wenn hier jemand seine Meinung schreibt, dann gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es kein capri-Fischer ist. Überdies kenne ich kaum einen Angler der es nicht auch schon einmal erlebt hat, dass einfach nichts beißen will und die Verhältnisse in der Ostsee sind in den letzten Jahren sehr wechselhaft. Im Übrigen kann ich MiCo nur zustimmen.
Wenn also jemand eine sachliche Frage stellt, so sollte man auch sachlich antworten. Meinung nach dem Motto: "Wer angeln kann, fängt überall!" sind meines Erachtens unangebracht.
Zum Thema an Sich sei erklärt: der Weg von Heiligenhafen in die Fangregion ist weit, trotzdem habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn ich jetzt zumeist von Fehmarn aus fahre.

Gruß
Sailfish ohne H, aber der Name war vergeben


----------



## seeteufel 2 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

@ sailfisch ohne h
wissen ist macht ,nichts wissen macht nichts ,  du findest meinen bericht daneben
ich deine antwort auch 
gruss der capri-fischer


----------



## Broesel (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Jungs,
nun schlagt euch doch nicht die Köpfe ein, das bringt keinem etwas.

Fakt ist, dass man so leicht fischen sollte, wie es geht, bzw. es die Bedingungen zu lassen. Da ist auch ein Fischen mit 30 Gramm bei Tonne 5 durchaus möglich (selber letztes Jahr praktizier). Aber zu behaupten immer so leicht zu fischen, halte ich auch für stark übertrieben. Besonders der Nachbar wird sich bei starker Drift bedanken...:r

Desweiteren fand ich MiCos Beitrag wirklich klasse. Die Erfahrung, dass Dorsch da ist und nicht beißen will (Wetterumschwung) habe ich auch schon des öfteren gemacht...zuletzt eben am Samstag, wie Micha_2 eben auch. Da kann Angler machen, was er will...nichts geht.


----------



## JapanRot (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

So...jetzt habt euch mal wieder alle lieb ;-) Isch doch Ostern


----------



## Caprifischer (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*



			
				seeteufel 2 schrieb:
			
		

> @ sailfisch ohne h
> wissen ist macht ,nichts wissen macht nichts ,  du findest meinen bericht daneben
> ich deine antwort auch
> gruss der capri-fischer



öööi, das ist mein nick  nix klauen hier *G*


----------



## Sailfisch (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

@capri-fischer
Wer noch zur Selbstironie fähig ist hat wenigstens nicht jeden Bezug zur Realität verloren. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.

Österliche Grüße
Sailfish


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*



			
				micha_2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, war gestern in Heiligenhafen mit der HAI IV unterwegs. War früher gerne in Heiligenhafen und mit der HAI unterwegs, das wird aber glaub ich mein letzter Besuch in Heiligenhafen gewesen sein. Es ist wenig Fisch gefangen worden, und in der Mehrzahl untermaßig. Aber diese langen hin- und rückfahrten zu den Fanggründen storen mich gewaltig. Es wurde um13.15Uhr abgehupt um dann reinzufahren. Was meint Ihr dazu, habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen?
> 
> #:


Ich war einmal in Heiligenhafen vor zwei Jahren! Mir persönlich hat es dort nicht gefallen. Ich will Angeln und nicht 3 - 5 Stunden auf der Ostsee
"rumrudern" und dazwischen 6 x 20 Minuten Fischen. Da fahre ich leiber nach Langeland da fährste in 10 - 30 min zu den Fangplätzen. 
Wir fahren am 16. wieder rauf und haben uns wie immer selbst ein Boot gemeitet da Fischen wir von um 7.30 - 19.30 Uhr!


----------



## diddi (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Boardies....
ich bin schon einige male von Heiligenhafen aus gefahren und ich kann mich über die Fahrtzeiten zu den Fangplätzen keinesfalls beschweren !!
Ich wohne in Cuxhaven und fahre auch von hier, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, mit einem Schiffchen namens Jan Cux 1 bzw. der Jan Cux 2 raus. Hier sind Fahrzeiten von 3 Stunden oder mehr keine Seltenheit !
Da könnt Ihr Euch noch glücklich schätzen.
Aber was ich hier vermisse, und das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, ist einfach der Funfaktor. Ich fahre nicht angeln, um mit mega gefüllten Fischboxen heim zu kommen. Mir geht es darum, einen schönen Tag verbracht zu haben, mit Mitanglern in Kontakt zu treten und einfach nur Spass zu haben und sich ein wenig vom Alltagsstress zu erholen.
Die Fahrzeit gehört einfach dazu, und für Fänge können die Kapitäne auch nicht garantieren. Das liegt einfach in den Händen der Natur.
Wo bleibt der Sportsgeist ?!
Viele Grüße, Diddi.


----------



## seeteufel 2 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

gebe diddi recht mann muss das ganze sehen darin liegt ja der spass
mit kollegen snacken  usw nicht nur stur 8 stunden angeln

gruss der seeteufel 2 #g  #g  #g


----------



## ShogunZ (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Die Fahrzeiten zu den Angelplätzen wären auch nicht lang, wenn es Kapitän ... auch mal knapp vor der Küste versuchen würde.
Ich habe es letztes Jahr erlebt, dass unser Kapitän bei einer Drei-Tages-Fahrt 2 Tage lang versucht hat in der Nähe von Langeland bzw. Lolland ein geeignetes Plätzchen zu finden, wo nicht NUR untermaßige Fische gefangen werden, sondern auch mal der ein oder andere Klopper dabei ist.
Das hat er aber nicht - das lustige ist, dass unser Herr Kapitän bei der Rückfahrt nach Heiligenhafen mal kurz vor der Küste gehalten hat und siehe da, Dorsche von 10 Pfund - aber nicht nur einer, sondern relativ viele.
Stimmt dann da was nicht?
Und das bei gerade mal 6-8m. Die vorherigen 2 Tage tuckerten wir auf der schönen Ostsee rum und angelten bei 12m abwärts - NAJA.
Und für solch eine Fahrt zahlt man dann mit Bus (830km) 250€ - ein schöner Preis.
@ diddi: Wozu brauchst du nen Funfaktor beim Pilken?
Bei mir ist die Situation ein wenig anders - ich muss 830km fahren, dass ich  mal den Pilker baden lassen kann.
Für 26€ möchte ich doch den ein oder anderen Dorsch fangen, findest du nicht.
Für einen armen Abiturienten ist die Situation in Sachen Gld wieder ein wenig anders.
Natürlich gibt es keine Garantie - aber wenn ich mal vom Alltagsstress weg will, muss ich doch nicht 26€ zum Fenster raus werfen und dann zum Fischen raus fahren, sondern dann geh ich an ein heimisches Gewässer "vor der Haustür" und genieße da die Natur.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel man mit nem kleinem Boot auf der Ostsee fangen könnte, wenn man mal selbst das Steuer übernimmt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Als "absolut nicht mehr Kutterfahrer" mit einziger Ausnahme Gelbes Riff mal eine kleine
Nuance dazwischen:
Wo meint ihr fangen die Schleppangler in den letzten  Wochen ihre dicksten Dorsche? Nicht bei Tonne 5 und nicht am Grund! Ich hatte die meisten guten Dorsche in den letzten Wochen über 10 bis 15m Wassertiefe auf etwa 6m Schlepptiefe. In Bodennähe geschleppte Köder brachten nicht mehr, dafür kleinere Fische. Es handelte sich dann aber auch um richtig schöne knackige Jagedorsche. Ich habe sogar schon Berichte von
Kollegen gehört, die von Dorschen berichteten, die auch der Jagd die Oberfläche durch-
brachen.
Das hilft sicher nicht unbedingt dem Kutterangler. Man sollte sich aber vom Gedanken lösen, das die Dorsche immer unter dem Heringsschwarn am Grund stehen müssen. Wenn die Futterfische hochkommen, tuts auch der Dorsch.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

MoinMoin zusammen!!!

Nun möchte auch ich mal hier meine "Erfahrungen" zum Kutterangeln beitragen. Bin nunmehr seit 30Jahren dabei, bin reiner Meeresangler und immer nur vom Boot (geht allerdings hinunter bis zum BellyBoat).

Ich denke den meißten Kapitänen fehlt die Motivation. Wer jeden Tag hinaus fährt, das Schiff fast immer ausgebucht hat, der strengt sich eben nicht sonderlich an. Und da es immer wieder Zeiten gibt, in denen das Interesse am Kutterangeln nachläßt, weil zu wenig Erfolg und/oder zu teuer, dann strengen sich die Kapitäne auch wieder mehr an.

Das was früher mal war (da war ja eh alles besser), das wird es heute kaum noch geben. Ein Franz oder Anton (Toni) Rades mit der MS Christa (noch besser mit dem Jens, der jetzt wohl auf der Monika fährt), der gerade bei Stammkunden immer ein As aus dem Ärmel zog, die Zeiten sind vorbei!

Bin nun auch seit gut 10Jahren mit dem DMV (Deutscher Meeresangler Verband) unterwegs......und eigentlich könnten die Kapitäne gar keine bessere Werbung machen als mit den (Sorry) besten deutschen Meeresanglern. Aber....die Kapitäne wollen am Wochenende unbedingt ein volles Schiff.

Ja, es ist schon nicht so einfach mit den Kapitänen.....verstehen ihr Schiff ja nicht mehr als Angelkutter sondern als fahrendes Restaurant. Bei den Preisen für Getränke + Speisen......die tatsächlich Restaurantcharakter haben.....dürfte man eigentlich mehr Service erwarten. 
Ich habe mich mal mit einem Kapitän im letzten Jahr unterhalten, der meinte: "Jeder Fahrgast wird mit 50Euro (incl. Fahrpreis) kalkuliert. Und wenn der DMV ein Vergleichsangeln hat und wegen der Chancengleichheit nur mit 36Mann fahren will, dann soll für fehlende 8 Angler a 50Euro "Ausfallgeld" bezahlt werden. 
Eine Reederei (Stengel) hielt dem DMV allerdings immer die Stange, nur das die Karoline zum Meeresangeln (volles Schiff) gänzlich ungeeignet ist, sowohl zum Naturköderangeln als auch zum Pilken.

Bin sehr froh darüber, das wir langsam wieder in den Bereich kommen, in denen nicht jedes WE ausgebucht ist. Weiterhin werde ich die DMV-Termine wahrnehmen, ansonsten vermeide ich aber Kuttertouren am WE!


Nun haben wir (mit 7Personen) seit einigen Jahren auch ein eigenes Boot und haben dieses hauptsächlich auf Langeland genutzt. Aber da ist es seit 2-3Jahren derart überfischt, das es in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht. Es ist zwar das schönste Angeln, wenn man selbst bestimmen kann, wo und wie lange man fischt....aber eben auch recht teuer. Und an deutscher Küste.......da fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt die Plätze an denen man das Boot slippen kann. Wer hier den einen oder anderen Tip geben kann.....herzlich gern!


Habe fertich!


----------



## Tim (18. April 2004)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

@seeteufel2: könnest du mal was zum Angeln mit Gufi vom Kutter schreiben (welche Gufis/Bleiköpfe, Technik)? Würde mich mal brenennd interessieren wie das genauer läuft.

@all: sorry, dass das nicht so gaaanz hier rein passt


----------



## Agalatze (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

@ dasa teamchef 
sag mal kann es sein dass du auch im HMV bist ?


----------



## Talis (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Mich stören die viel zu kurzen Angelzeiten der Kutter aus Heiligenhafen auch - da wird in der Regel schon kurz nach 13.00 Uhr abgehupt#d . Deshalb fahre ich lieber von Eckernförde (auf der "Simone"  wird je nach Standort bis 16.00 Uhr geangelt und Klaus startet auch schon eine halbe Stunde früher) oder Laboe.

Tja, wer nicht von alleine begreift was ein Dienstleister ist, der wird es früher oder später ein leeres Konto haben. Hochmut kommt eben vor dem Fall.


----------



## Makreli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kutterangel Heiligenhafen*

Find ich auch aber ich und mein Vater sind hatten selber mal ein Kutter die Klaus-Peter aber mann kommt nicht schneller voran wenn wir auf voller fahrt fahren sind wir fast langsamer alls die einigkeit deswegen haben wir auch den Kutter verkauft


----------

